# Oak Chips or Chunks



## Sigma Man (Aug 14, 2006)

Does anyone use oak chips or chunks in their smoker?  I have a Great Outdoors propane smoker and lots and lots and lots of oak that could be made into chips or chunks.

Thanks for the help

SM


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 14, 2006)

I've only used hickory and cherry. 

I'm interested in the answer, too.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 14, 2006)

Sure, use it. It's a nice hard wood.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 14, 2006)

I was thinking about the flavor of the smoke.  I guess oak is as good as any.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 14, 2006)

I've not used it, but it gets good reviews here:

http://www.3men.com/whatwood.htm

John


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 14, 2006)

I was too. That's why I recommended it. You just don't see it sold very much. About the only wood I would not use is pine.


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 14, 2006)

I use Oak as my primary fuel, and Hickory chunks for extra flavor.  Of course, I'm a "log burner", and don't use propane.

Last year, I was out running the backroads heading to a local lake when I saw a large oak tree that had come down the night before in a storm.  County road crews were busy cutting the trunk and branches into managable pieces to clear the road.  I came back a couple hours later, and put as much of the wood as I could lift into my van, brought it home, and cut it into logs and split those into firewood.


----------



## vagriller (Aug 14, 2006)

Sigma Man said:
			
		

> Does anyone use oak chips or chunks in their smoker?  I have a Great Outdoors propane smoker and lots and lots and lots of oak that could be made into chips or chunks.
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> SM



I have heard that Texas is suffering from an oak wilt epidemic. What work are you retired from?


----------



## Sigma Man (Aug 15, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> I have heard that Texas is suffering from an oak wilt epidemic. What work are you retired from?


The oak wood that I now have horizontal was a vertical tree for approximately 100 years until lightning struck it and blew bark as far as 75 yards from the tree and dismantled the squirrel corn feeder that was on the tree.  I had to pay a tree person to cut it down before it fell on someone.

Before I retired, I worked with computers, most recently in data processing for a financial institution.

SM


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 16, 2006)

I have an offset smoker and I use oak as the primary wood. I add chunks of hickory, plumb, cherry, apple, pecan or mesquite for flavoring.


----------



## jminion (Aug 23, 2006)

Sigma Man said:
			
		

> Does anyone use oak chips or chunks in their smoker? I have a Great Outdoors propane smoker and lots and lots and lots of oak that could be made into chips or chunks.
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> SM


 
I would use chunks, fist size being the biggest. It is a fairly strong flavor, I would start with less on the first cook and increase in later cooks to find what you like for flavor.


----------

